
Ask HN: Why is search at the bottom? - kaptain
Seems to be a common enough action to warrant putting it at the top.
======
airbreather
Why is the milk at the back of the shop?

~~~
ggm
Yes. the [more] button could be at the top too, but then you wouldn't have
walked past the chip and chocolate aisles finding the Milk.

I think you have it. But, is this not possibly a mild-grey dark design
pattern?

~~~
airbreather
I come from a place where sarcasm is the usual tone of conversation, so my
original reply could or could not have been taken seriously.

I was really drawing a very loose parallel because it was just enough to hold
the context and also almost be plausible.

~~~
ggm
I have pondered why its bottom only for [more] and [search] for some time.
Because of how I use the site I flit back and forth in the list/page view. To
me, being at the "top" doesn't mean I am here for the first time, and so I'd
want more/search both top and bottom because I think the steerage would be
useful to me to avoid a page-down moment to use them.

I'd actually prefer keyboard accellerators and other things but I think I then
get to this other place: the more HN did markup changes, the more likely it is
that it would die, turning slowly into eye-candy rather than content.

I'd rather they left the UI alone than it died.

------
masonic
Gravity.

